# Real Nightfighter attack on a Lancaster over Berlin 9/3/1943



## itznogood (Mar 11, 2004)

http://website.lineone.net/~kevinlord/Real Nightfighter attack.html

is it real or ???


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

The Link seems to be down, M8  

Hot Space


----------



## itznogood (Mar 13, 2004)

just make sure your soundcard works ;o)


----------



## Samu (Mar 13, 2004)

I can ear it, but I can't say if is real or no  .... But is realy amazing  .

Hot Space, you have to wait that the page is loaded, and then you will ear it (there aren't any file, it is inside the page)  .


----------



## Crazy (Mar 21, 2004)

interesting.... hard to say whether it's real or not, but cool none the less


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2004)

my speakers are broken at the moment  when theyre fixed ill check that out, sounds interesting 8) (get it? SOUNDS interesting? no? ah well, puns were never my strong point  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2004)

and i doubt they ever will be..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

This is great entertainment, but it is not a real recording of more than 60 years ago...

Sound recording devices were not this good back then... and if u can hear the machine gunners weapon firing, the engine sounds would be very loud...

Its a great little listen...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

i've tried the link and it doesn't actually work on my computer so i haven't seen it yet.....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

There is nothing to see... Its a blank website with 1 banner on it... the sound automatically loads and plays ... and repeats....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

I checked the source code and came up with this... maybe u can get it this way... its a quicktime file, so u need to downoad the quicktime player if u dont have...

http://website.lineone.net/~kevinlord/LancasterBomberfighterkill.wav


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

oh, i was expecting a video, i didn't realise it was a sound file, i didn't even have my speakers turned on................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2004)

you're just jelous of my siggy....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm actually at a loss over ur siggy, and ur favorite aircraft...

But then again, I never favored bombers... 

Just like my taste in women, big and ugly aint my style...


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> This is great entertainment, but it is not a real recording of more than 60 years ago...
> 
> Sound recording devices were not this good back then... and if u can hear the machine gunners weapon firing, the engine sounds would be very loud...
> 
> Its a great little listen...



I think you could just be wrong.

http://www.stelzriede.com/ms/html/sub/mshwlnak.htm


----------



## Archangel (Jan 3, 2005)

it could be real.. i mean, the sound quality matches. but im not shure.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2005)

it's bogus guys. I heard this segment some years back. the RAF crew act just a little way to calm to be hit from the rear and underneath by Schragwaffen. If attacked the crewmen would not be in so stae of calm.

the insides of the Bomber would be a horror story as it always is whether on a day time or night time mission


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2005)

I tried to tell em erich....


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

itznogood said:


> http://website.lineone.net/~kevinlord/Real%20Nightfighter%20attack.html
> 
> is it real or ???



YES IT IS REAL!!! Its track no 15 on the Audio cd shown below.

Track 15: Raid on Berlin - Wynford Vaughan Thomas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

wow i gotta get me that CD...........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

Its not at all bad! item 10 "the Raid over Essen" is similar to the one in this thread, but theres no nightfighter, most of the crew are from the midlands -Yorkshire/Lancashire etc they also have a relaxed approach. Whether its for the benefit of the sound engineer on board or not is hard to say..

But i take my hat off to them all for their courage Bravery.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

My god! Where can i get this???


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

I believe you are incorrect Les Erich this is indeed a genuine recording. The BBC have become very adept at cleaning up old sound archives and I believe this has been remastered and enhanced the fact the the crew are not screaming and shouting and only get excited at the success of the gunner does not surprise me it is a reflection of the discipline amongst the crewmen 
You can learn more from this site about wartime sound reporting. http://www.roger.beckwith.btinternet.co.uk/bh/repwar/wr_intro.htm


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Probably it was remastered becouse it sounds to clear but i think its real. Why should they record a track that was just made up?


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 5, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> My god! Where can i get this???



I've had it for some time now, cant quite remember where I got it from exactly. but it is probably from one of the following:

1. RAF Museum Hendon
2. Imperial War Museum Lambeth
3. Imperial War Museum Duxford.

If you check their websites, you'll probably find it in one of their shops.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 13, 2005)

They sound like robots with posh accents
If its real, then they probably avoided swearing while being recorded because of the way some were raised to be polite in that era. They probably didn't want to be heard swearing on a record that could be heard by many.


----------

